# robots.txt - Weiterleitungsadressen



## Matze202 (18. August 2015)

Hi @all,

ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich meine Alias-Adressen, die zu Seiten gehen, welche die Suchmaschinen nicht durchsuchen sollen, in einer robots.txt mit aufführe oder kann ich diese weglassen, wenn die eigentliche Adresse dort drin steht, wo die Weiterleitung endet?

Gruß Matze202.


----------

